# how to help prevent plow from rusting



## Snow_Control (Nov 25, 2009)

I know that its inevitable that a plow is going to rust over the coarse of its life, but is their anything you guys are using on your plows to help prevent the rust? EX: wd-40, silicone spray anything? I was used to plowing with and older ultramount that was full of rust. Last year I bought a brand new ultramount and I would like to keep it looking good for as long as I can. Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We use Fluid Film every fall and spring before we put our stuff away. WD 40 isn't meant for rust proofing.


----------



## Snow_Control (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks guys, did a quick search on it and thats what everybody is saying.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Wait DO NOT USE FLUID FILM you will get addicted. the stuff is a danger to the youth of America. there is almost nothing it is not good for lubricating or protecting. Stop before Dano controls the world. 

Its like Frank's hot sause, I put that s*** on everything.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My last plow was coated with line-x. Just got a new plow this year and at the end of this season, I will break it down and get this one shot with line-x too. Just make sure the front of the molboard is the smooth liner.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

FF it. But I also like the battle scars on mine too.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

basher;875134 said:


> Wait DO NOT USE FLUID FILM you will get addicted. the stuff is a danger to the youth of America. there is almost nothing it is not good for lubricating or protecting. Stop before Dano controls the world.
> 
> Its like Frank's hot sause, I put that s*** on everything.


MUAHAHAHAHAHA  My evil plan for World domination cannot be stopped.

Would you like to try a can of Fluid Film? :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dano50;875912 said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA  My evil plan for World domination cannot be stopped.
> 
> Would you like to try a can of Fluid Film? :laughing:


Every time someone types"rusts" on the internet ,Dano is there :salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Dano50;875912 said:


> Would you like to try a can of Fluid Film?


Yes please.

I will PM my address.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dano50;875912 said:


> Would you like to try a can of Fluid Film? :laughing:





cretebaby;876298 said:


> Yes please.
> 
> I will PM my address.


Me too. I would like to try the brush can again. I liked the first one very *mulch* before it was run over. 

I think you already have my address.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;876318 said:


> Me too. I would like to try the brush can *again*. I liked the first one very *mulch* before it was run over.
> 
> I think you already have my address.


Again. :laughing:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dano50;875912 said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA  My evil plan for World domination cannot be stopped.
> 
> Would you like to try a can of Fluid Film? :laughing:


Just like a crack or meth dealer arnt you?

I got the free can. 
1st thought "yeah so". Then I tried it on a couple things. In disbelief about how it worked so fast and well I could not control myself after that. I tested it on a door hinge. I tested it on a rusted nut on the alternator under the hood.

This is where I became addicted, The over-spray shot on a corroded electrical connection. The fizzle and bubbling it made amazed me and brought me to new highs of disbelief. It not only cleaned the green corrosion out it protected it from more corrosion.

I tried it on my under-hood light that had the bulb rust froze in the socket. Half hour later it was loose and could be replaced without damage to the light socket itself.

This is when I noticed the small free sample could not be wasted in any way or form.

I hid it from others that might see the can setting in the garage. I hid it from the wife. From the kids. I hid it from anyone but myself. I used this amazing spray can now only a small squirt at a time all the while having cold sweats from thoughts of running out.

Soon I knew I had to find a dealer as now that free sample has me hooked and I find myself shopping for it at late hours of the night on-line.

I still hide it as I can not take the chance of anyone in my family becoming addicted to it. ussmileyflag


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

REAPER;876677 said:


> Just like a crack or meth dealer arnt you?
> 
> I got the free can.
> 1st thought "yeah so". Then I tried it on a couple things. In disbelief about how it worked so fast and well I could not control myself after that. I tested it on a door hinge. I tested it on a rusted nut on the alternator under the hood.
> ...


Thank you for sharing that, it is always good to know there are others suffering the same fate. we were considering a support group but it seems no one wants to kick this addiction. The big concern is; when will the government start regulating its distribution.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have to admit, i have bought it by the case.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok...Where do I get this stuff?????


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.fluid-film.com/shop/index.html


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

I would use fluid film


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I get fluid film in Canada? Ive never heard of it. 

I have a LT BLIZZARD & there are some rusty areas that I can tell will get worse.
I was thinking of grinding them out & painting them over first though. 
Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Fluid Film is certainly available in Canada. Just contact our Canadian distributor for a list of retailers:

Northland Sales
P.O. Box 790
Bobcaygeon, Ontario K0M 1A0
Tel: 705-738-2321
Fax: 705-738-4550
www.nlsproducts.ca
[email protected]

See, the hardest part about being a Fluid Film pimp is that so many people just BEG for second and third samples, and we only provide one. I'm sorry if you cannot overcome your desire to keep things rust free and lubricated. Don't blame me. I'm just the pusher man.


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

I went to the GIE EXPO in 2008, and got my free can. I couldn't believe the results. I have bought around 5 cases so far within two years. I use it on everything. I would highly recomend using it on the frame of your truck. My frame was rusty as can be, and I sprayed the whole under body of my truck 5 times throughout the fall and winter, and my frame looks almost black now. Thanks Dano for an outsanding product.


----------



## Snow_Control (Nov 25, 2009)

i went and bought a few cans of fluid film last week, the stuff is really nice!! 
thanks for the help


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

After I got the free sample. I am addicted too.I just bought three cans yesterday.My son seems to be eyeing the new stuff. I think he"s next.


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

I bought a can at my Western Dealer last week and was totally amazed with this stuff. I put it on everything, even my dinner last night :laughing: . Thinking of starting a Fluid Film Anonymous group, with 12 steps and everything. I also own a Power Equipment repair business and as I was ordering parts from one of my suppliers yesterday I noticed that they carry the big aerosol cans of it and my cost was like $5.50 xysportxysport Needless to say I ordered 6 cans and they are being shipped with my parts. I can't wait for them to get here, yeah I got it bad too.


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

tom's snow pro;887262 said:


> I went to the GIE EXPO in 2008, and got my free can. I couldn't believe the results. I have bought around 5 cases so far within two years. I use it on everything. I would highly recomend using it on the frame of your truck. My frame was rusty as can be, and I sprayed the whole under body of my truck 5 times throughout the fall and winter, and my frame looks almost black now. Thanks Dano for an outsanding product.


How many cans does it take to cover the under body?? Would I be better off buying a gallon and using a pump sprayer? Do you need any prep prior to spraying?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Andy's Beast;915468 said:


> How many cans does it take to cover the under body?? Would I be better off buying a gallon and using a pump sprayer? Do you need any prep prior to spraying?


Pump sprayer won't cut it. A Wagner type electric airless sprayer will do it, or an undercoating gun if you have a compressor. There's plenty of reading on the FF forum.

No prep required, which is one of the best things about FF. Just spray it on, it soaks into the rust. Awesome.

You can also brush it on if you buy by the gallon......


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Fluid film*



Dano50;875912 said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA  My evil plan for World domination cannot be stopped.
> 
> Would you like to try a can of Fluid Film? :laughing:


Sure, however there is no one around my area that carries it. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy's Beast;915468 said:


> How many cans does it take to cover the under body?? Would I be better off buying a gallon and using a pump sprayer? Do you need any prep prior to spraying?


4 cans gets it done but id do five and make sure you get everything. You dont need to avoid anything besides engine, trans, and muffler. If you get it on those it wont hurt it it can smoke. But wires and literally everything under the truck should be coated.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Great testimonials! Thanks for sharing! To find your closest dealer, just visit *this page* on our website.

Oh, and there is a Fluid Film anonymous group in the social groups section of Plowsite. If you're having a problem containing yourself, you could get some help there. :laughing:


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Rust & Corrosion*

About 5 Years Ago I Bought a Old City Truck That Had a Ton Of Rust.Chassis,Dump Body,9' Fisher and All I Sandblasted Everything And Repainted With SEM http://semproducts.com/Catalog.asp?prod=154

I No Longer Own The Truck A Good Friend Of Mine Does and It all Still Looks Great


----------

